# Datenaustausch WAGO 750-8206 mit S7-300



## MaurerT (7 Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte mit einer S7-300 (Master) Daten über den Profibus mit einer WAGO I/O 750-8206 austauschen. GSD habe ich installiert. Meine Frage lautet nun, ob beim Einlesen bzw. Schreiben auf die E/A-Adressen etwas beachtet werden muss. Es sollen jeweils Worte übertragen werden. Müssen hier Bytes und/oder  Bits rotiert/getauscht werden oder passt das ohne Probleme. Vielen Dank.


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (16 Dezember 2015)

Hallo MaurerT,

grundsätzlich müssen keine Bytes getauscht werden. Sollte soetwas nötig werden lässt sich dies über einen GSD Parameter einstellen.


----------

